# which is more gooder



## mikeydean (Feb 21, 2012)

it seems that me and rockwool cubes are NOT on the same page!!! what medium can i use to place my clones in right after dipping them? i will be using hydro in my bloom box so i need something that is hydro friendly  :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

Which style of hydro?

Look into grodan cubes I think they are different form rockfoolu cubes


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

I have no problems with rockwool, just need to soak them in pH'ed water at 5.5, that is what I do. I also use Rapid Rooters but need to watch them for over-watering and getting stem rot


----------



## mikeydean (Feb 22, 2012)

can i use hydrotron insted of rock wool to place the clone in? or am i stuck with these things?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 22, 2012)

No hydroton will not work to clone in rw or rr would be your best bet.  I had problems with rw too but I have switched to rr and now I'm cloning at about an 80 % sucess rate


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2012)

you need something to hold the cutt...Hydroton will not suport the clone..when I used Rock wool  I found after soaking like *Duck*..I also ringed the excess watter out the cube  prior to placing the cutt in...I then would soak the cube   with correct PH water and under dome and on heat matt...good luck and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2012)

When I did DWC  Buckets I used peat pux..as long as your Hydro setup isnt a resurculate(sp) so the pumps dont clog with peat


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2012)

I put clones into hydrotron--there is absolutely no reason that you can't.  However, you might want to make some kind of bubble cloner where you use NO medium.  Tell us more about your system.

How much cloning experience do you have?  What seems to be your problems with rockwool?  There a lot of different mediums one can clone in.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 22, 2012)

Thg I believe he means starting his clone.  I too used too but ROOTED clones into strait hydroton.  But I don't see how it would be possiblr to root them in hydroton.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2012)

I put the cutting in a 3" net pot.  I put hydrotron into the net pot.  I put this into a bubbler.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 22, 2012)

My grandma would strangle OP for the title :rofl:


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 22, 2012)

I like Rapid Rooters.  Both will get root rot or a grey fungus that eats at the stem, if over watered.  I have had good results with both but I think the Rapid Rooters for me work better.  My clones take anywhere from 5 to 14 days to root and I have a overall success rate of 99%.  

It just takes patience....leave them alone!!

I use T-5's and Domes, nothing special

I have a OG #18 from Reserva that is just a pain in the *** to grow and to clone.  It takes twice as long to root as everything else, every time I do clones.  But the weed is so fantastic, I will learn to grow this plant better rather than toss it and grow easier strains.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 23, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I put the cutting in a 3" net pot.  I put hydrotron into the net pot.  I put this into a bubbler.




Sorry thg didn't know that was possible....This hobby is just a constant learniing process.

Soooooo many way to get to the end product ya know.

Good luck to the op. Its tough to get down for some of us.


----------



## BlueNose (Feb 23, 2012)

I have poor success with "sticking" a cutting in either dirt or hydroton and rockwool wasn't that much better. I'm using rapid rooters right now and haven't lost a clone since I can remember but since I finally switched everything in my room to hydro I think it will be easier(and cheaper) to make a cloner and use the neoprene inserts to root them.


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 23, 2012)

If you can clone using aero cloning device, why not?  As long as the stem is moist and it has rooting hormone on it, as well as incorporating other basic cloning techniques, should get one through.

I would never do it that way, but to each his own.  Hydroton must be the most difficult way for me to clone, therefor I use easier methods already mentioned. Before I were to attempt hydroton clones, I would try a aero-cloner, rock-wool, and type of rapid rooter, peat pots, some non-fertilized soil in a small cup that I can add a little B-1 and kelp solution to, and even that white **** that is trying to compete with rock-wool.  I guess that is why I would never attempt to use hydroton. And that's what I love about this plant.....it is so damn versatile!!!


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 23, 2012)

BlueNose said:
			
		

> I have poor success with "sticking" a cutting in either dirt or hydroton and rockwool wasn't that much better. I'm using rapid rooters right now and haven't lost a clone since I can remember but since I finally switched everything in my room to hydro I think it will be easier(and cheaper) to make a cloner and use the neoprene inserts to root them.



Bump to Rapid Rooters

We have cloners like what you are talking about at our Dispensary.  Clones have crazy little roots a foot long in only 10 days.  I always cut off the long tail when I use those in dirt.  There is no change in growth from doing that.  It's good to have a dome lid for the cloner to get through the first few days or use a foliage spray to keep the leaves from drying out.  

For my personal clones, this doesn't work because I take big clones usually fitting  only two in a regular sized dome which go right to the top.  No one like to cut such big pieces off for clones but I love the quality and speed at which the plant grows.  Clones this size turn into giant plants much quicker than what I see as normal out there.  The stem is usually around the same size as a pencil(length and girth), if they make those things anymore!!!  

What I like is that I can really gash the sides up good without cutting through the stem, allowing the Roottech cloning gel to start its work instantly giving me a massive root ball in the Rapid Rooter in two weeks.  Not a a little root poking out.....a massive root ball that eats up the entire rapid rooter!!!!!!!  It's already a regular sized teen, and it can be used in any growing medium.


----------



## mikeydean (Feb 24, 2012)

not sure why, but my instructions that came with my hydro system says not too use rapid rooter!!! when i use RW they seen to just sit there and slowly die. have soaked in ph'ed water, even mixed a little nutes in when soaking still whither away...guess i had better say that i have not cloned yet but the seedlings that i put in RW all but one died, the ones i put in burpees cubes lived great  as i said Not on the same page with RW :hubba:


----------

